

Why millenials move - ibrahimkhan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-11/why-millennials-don-t-live-where-you-d-expect-them-to?cmpid=twtr1

======
numair
Millennials are broke. All trends -- rates of antidepressant use, time spent
on social media, choices of where to live, frequently visited stores, etc --
are byproducts of this fact. The success of the iPhone is perhaps the single
outlier here, but might be explained by the fact that its up-front cost is
subsidized by phone carriers. But really, they're broke (except people in
tech, of course).

~~~
M8
Broke and unhirable.

~~~
PebblesHD
I'm curious, why do you say 'unhirable'? Is there anything specific?

------
resoluteteeth
Data: 1) people aged 18-34 are the most likely to move; 2) people aged 18-34
primarily move to find work and focus on areas with a low cost of living.

Headline: Why Millennials Don’t Live Where You’d Expect Them To: Young people
want to be able to afford the trappings of adulthood.

These articles are getting ridiculous. This is _exactly where anyone would
expect millenials to live_ , if it weren't for all these stupid articles about
the silly millenials coming from publications like this in the first place.
Also, "trappings of adulthood" is just blatant trolling/clickbait.

------
PebblesHD
Better Headline - We've priced young people out of normal areas and they
couldn't afford to stay.

tl;dr: Young people have huge college loans and poor job prospects combined
with an economy ruined by previous generations. Houses are costing more (as a
percent of the average wage) than ever, job security is poor and alot of
places will only hire young people either on temporary contracts or at
obscenely low wages compared to middle aged workers in the same field. As
mentioned elsewhere in the thread, technology is one of the only exceptions
here.

Slightly different case in Australia, especially in major cities like Sydney,
where people like myself will likely never be able to afford a house less than
an hours travel from the major places of work (CBDs etc.), if at all.

------
usmeteora
While in general the people on HN are more likely to be in or working in a
field related to the tech field (so it's hard for me to generalize outside of
this industry demographic from a culturally anecdotal standpoint) I feel that
in the tech field, the hot spots are Bay Area and Austin TX, though there are
tech jobs everywhere, people are willing to decrease their cash flow as there
is a cultural elitism with living in Bay Area or Austin in the world of tech.
Portland and Seattle trailing behind as well.

On this note, it seems that even spanning beyond industry demographics, this
article overlooked the possibility of culture and beliefs. For examples, if
you are raised in the religious south, it's very likely even if you move
across multiple state lines, you will be more likely to move to a place where
religion is more prevalent culturally than elsewhere. Maybe this is not true
however. Maybe young people raised in the bible belt are flooding out more
than ever, but what are the most dominant correlation factors?

In the same way tech is a dominant culture for tech people, religion would
seem to be a dominating factor, as well as people raised in extreme weather
conditions. Ex: If you gew up on the Slopes in Colorado, perhaps you are much
more likely to, even if moving someplace else for a few years, want to return
home to the warm, the cold, the mountains, or whatever environment you were
raised in, especially if you lived in an overwhelmingly dominant type of
landscape.

Climate Religious/Political Preferences

Also, gender was overlooked, as well as ethnicity.

Ive noticed some ethnicities, even those of overall high socioeconomic status
will stick together in demographic regions or, when populating a new region,
do so in large groups. For example, I believe Jacksonville Florida has a
concentrated percent of people of Indian ethnicity. As becoming a doctor or an
Engineer is a common profession for this ethnicity in America, the fact that
UF is near there, and the climate is similar to Indian climate, would seem
like a big player.

Similarly for gender, as much as I don't like to stereotype. I wonder how many
women vs men choose to move to a place because their spouse or SO lives in
that place. How does that trend correlate with region and ethnicity, income
level, religion etc.

Overall, poorly done research, that doesn't explore enough data to reveal any
compelling outliers.

Would love to have seen breakdowns, polls or correlations of any type with

Industry type Region Landscape Ethnicity Gender Income level Education level

~~~
ibrahimkhan
Religious or cultural preferences are comparatively difficult to account to,
but I agree they are one of the important deciding factors. Additionally
climatic conditions are a vital criteria which this article failed to
incorporate and hence a poorly developed generalization is obtained

------
guard-of-terra
Public transport comes dead last. Well...

Climate is where I agree. Too many people stuck in bad weather belts fo no
apparent reason.

